# Captive snake with no male companion gives birth _ again



## News Bot (Sep 18, 2015)

ST. LOUIS (AP) -- For the second time in two years, a captive snake in southeast Missouri has given birth without any interaction with a member of the opposite sex....

*Published On:* 18-Sep-15 03:10 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By JIM SALTER

*Go to Original Article*


----------

